# $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for February 2009



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This is the Qualification Thread for the February $500 Giveaway. 

Post here *only after you have qualified*, notifying us that you want to be entered into the drawing.

Please... no discussions about the giveaway in this thread... this is for qualifications only!


----------



## panther3769 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*

I am letting you know that I want to be in the drawing for the $500 dollar drawing. I will do my best to stimulate the HT economy:T


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*

Please add me - I have posted in the Home Theater Acoustics forum. Thanks.


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*

I believe I am eligible now too. That money would go straight to a new receiver for me. Been wanting one for a LONG time.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*

Sonnie, I want to be entered please. I do not know my post total for Febuary, but I should definitely qualify.

Thank you, sir.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*

Im qualified now to be entered. the Money Torpedoes captain!


----------



## mcallister (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*

I now think I have officially qualified. Come on new gear!!


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*

I'm in.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*

I think I'm qualified now. Tried to make them "real posts" too, not just piling on (too often  )


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*

To post or not to post, that is the question...

pssst you'll get $500

OK I'll post...


----------



## BigPines (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*

Please enter me as well. This would be a great down payment on the SVS AS-EQ1! :bigsmile:

Mike


----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*

Count me in!!!

Thanks

Kyle


----------



## Pinhead-227 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*

Entering! TYVM!


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*

count me in please.


----------



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*

Don't forget me. Sign me up

Mike


----------



## fredk (May 14, 2008)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*

Count me in on this one.


----------



## NCDave (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*

I'm confused.
25 posts in February for March drawing.
25 posts in March for April drawing.

This qualification thread applies to which one? I'm assuming the first one, since March is not yet here, and we all these folks saying count me in...

Please enter me as well. Thank you!

[Edit: I re-read Sonnie's first post in the other thread. I get it now. Sorry for the dumb post.]


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*

Please count me in too!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*



Rodent said:


> Thanks for the offer......please put me in.....


You need 25 posts in February to enter... post deleted.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*



ragingsamster said:


> I'm in too! thx!


You need 25 posts in February to enter. Post deleted.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*



John_Williams said:


> I'm in!!


You need 25 posts in February to enter... post deleted.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*



ALPHUX said:


> Count me in -I have the 10 posts specified in my email and will soon have more I hope-Oh why didnt I become a writer or something!!:hissyfit:


The email was in error and that has been noted. You need 25 posts in February to enter. Post deleted.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*



zephyrwinter said:


> Count me in


You need 25 posts in February to enter... post deleted.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*



XipeTotec said:


> Please count me in! Some monetary help towards the sound system of my dreams ia always apreciated!


You need 25 posts in February to enter... post deleted.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*



Bailman said:


> I'm in too! Good Luck. :bigsmile:
> 
> Well maybe I'm not.


You need 25 posts in February to enter... post deleted.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*



bluejay said:


> Enter me please.


You need 25 posts in February to enter... post deleted.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*



Maceo23 said:


> Pease incluse me in the giveaway, it might help soften the blow of my last HT purchase, and possibly smooth things over with wifey.:bigsmile:


You need 25 posts in February to enter... post deleted.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*



fred1diver said:


> I'd like a piece of the pie as well, not sure how many posts im at but I'll continue posting
> thanks
> FRED


You need 25 posts in February to enter... post deleted.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*



mekkanic said:


> Count me in


You need 25 posts in February to enter... post deleted.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*



Ukwarrior said:


> "All you need is ten posts... it cannot get much easier. If you already have ten posts, then all you have to do is enter" - Count me in please!
> Ed.


Email was in error and this has been noted. You need 25 posts in February to enter... post deleted.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*



ngsm13 said:


> Thanks for the reminder e-mail and opportunity!
> 
> Count me in!
> 
> nG


You need 25 posts in February to enter... post deleted.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*



beolson said:


> Count me in for the drawing


You need 25 posts in February to enter... post deleted.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*



southworth said:


> Please add me to thr drawing. Thanks.


You need 25 posts in February to enter... post deleted.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*



jaysonbarnett said:


> Please add me to the drawing as well. Daddy needs a XPA-3 by emotiva


You need 25 posts in February to enter... post deleted.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*



Sonnie said:


> This is the Qualification Thread for the $500 Giveaway.
> 
> Post here *only after you have qualified*, notifying us that you want to be entered into the drawing.
> 
> Please... no discussions about the giveaway in this thread... this is for qualifications only!


*PLEASE! DO NOT post here unless you have actually qualified and want to be entered. Many of you posted and only had ONE post... you need 25 posts in February to qualify and enter. 
*
You have a few hours remaining.


----------



## SturmMD (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*

I believe I qualify now. Please enter me


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*

Hey Sonnie, I would like to be entered too please. I do have >25 posts since I've joined (this month).


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*

Looks like we have 19 entries...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*

*brandonnash*

You are our $500 winner!

Congratulations! arty:


----------



## BigPines (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*



Sonnie said:


> *brandonnash*
> 
> You are our $500 winner!
> 
> Congratulations! arty:


Sweet! Congratulations brandonnash! What are your plans for using your winnings??? Are you eying any audio-related gear? Please let us know if you do anything exciting with it. :bigsmile:

Thank you Home Theater Shack!

Mike


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Congrats to the BIG Winner.:banana::fireworks2::fireworks3::dancebanana:


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*



BigPines said:


> Sweet! Congratulations brandonnash! What are your plans for using your winnings??? Are you eying any audio-related gear? Please let us know if you do anything exciting with it. :bigsmile:
> 
> Thank you Home Theater Shack!
> 
> Mike


Trying to cram a lot into the $500. A receiver, sub amp, and remote if I can do all that. I have very low quality gear now and anything would be an upgrade for me. A better description of my haves and wants are here.


----------



## Bailman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*



brandonnash said:


> Trying to cram a lot into the $500. A receiver, sub amp, and remote if I can do all that. I have very low quality gear now and anything would be an upgrade for me. A better description of my haves and wants are here.


Congratulation's Brandon Nash. I want to offer some advice about cramming purchases. I know you wish to get it all at once so you can enjoy it now. The problem with this is that you will end up with lower quality stuff which is what you're trying to replace. 

Replacing lower quality stuff with a higher grade of lower quality stuff ...... is not recommended. Take it from me. You'll have problems soon afterwords or you will notice you still suffer from inferior reproduction and will need to upgrade again.

My advice is take that nice $500 winning and put it towards your most needed upgrade. If you still don't have enough to make that upgrade wait/save until you do. You're $500 ahead of the game!!

Good Luck and congratulations again.


----------



## BigPines (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*



Bailman said:


> Congratulation's Brandon Nash. I want to offer some advice about cramming purchases. I know you wish to get it all at once so you can enjoy it now. The problem with this is that you will end up with lower quality stuff which is what you're trying to replace.
> 
> Replacing lower quality stuff with a higher grade of lower quality stuff ...... is not recommended. Take it from me. You'll have problems soon afterwords or you will notice you still suffer from inferior reproduction and will need to upgrade again.
> 
> ...


I agree with this.

Brandon, based on your stated needs, I am guessing a receiver is probably a priority. You may already know this but a really good value is the Onkyo TX-SR706. It can decode all the new HD audio codecs plus has Audyssey, HDMI 1.3a, upscaling and plenty of power to 7 channels. The street price also happens to be around $500. :whistling:

Let us know what you decide to do.

Mike


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

I think I am going just get the ep2500 for my sub right now and hold off on the other. After some looking around I have decided against trying to cram a lot in. Will get the amp and cords for it and may look at remotes. The urc remote is very nice but the addition of features doesn't justify price difference from the logitech remotes. And I do like how much easier they are to program.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigPines (Jul 10, 2007)

brandonnash said:


> I think I am going just get the ep2500 for my sub right now and hold off on the other. After some looking around I have decided against trying to cram a lot in. Will get the amp and cords for it and may look at remotes. The urc remote is very nice but the addition of features doesn't justify price difference from the logitech remotes. And I do like how much easier they are to program.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sounds like a great choice! I'm sure you will not regret it. :bigsmile:

You must already have a pretty serious sub if you are going to power it with the EP-2500! Rock on!

Mike


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh and the receiver I have now is hooked up via 5.1 analog and getting a decoded dolby tru hd signal. Weighing that verses the amount of power I have going to my sub and the fact that the receiver that I have powering the sub clips during hard hitting scenes made up my mind for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

sounds like a much better plan .... in the long run you will be much happier.


----------



## Bailman (Nov 21, 2006)

What sub do you have, Brandon? I was recently reading up on remotes and someone claimed the URC was much better than the Logitech for various reasons. I can't remember what they were but also felt they weren't for me with my current set up. 

I was in CC a week ago from last Sunday to check out the GOOB Sale... Remotes were "the target" items I was looking @. All they were offering was 25% off retail. :explode: Not!!!!


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Bailman said:


> What sub do you have, Brandon?


I've got an ED 19Ov.2 18" in a 12 cubic foot box tuned to 15 hz. Even with the low power now it can rumble. I just hate getting to a good part in a movie and the receiver that's powering it clips. Completely takes away from the movie. With the EP2500 I don't think I'll be having that problem. Now I got to start looking for the best configuration of this amp. Single channel 2 ohm or bridged 8 ohm? I've got the dual 4 ohm version of the sub.


----------



## Bailman (Nov 21, 2006)

:scared:

Holy Moly!


----------

